# !!need help!!" anyone know whats wrong with my laptop



## computernoobnoob

my laptop seemed fine till today when i started it. it said that microsoft had to shut down do prevent damage to the disk or someting like hat. and now whenever i start the coputer it wont boot. the only message that comes up all the time is:

NVIDIA BOOT Agent 249.0542
Copyright (C) 2001-2005 NVIDIA Corporation
Copyright(C) 1997-200 Intel Cororation
PXe-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting NVIDIA Boot Agent

it keeps repeating the same over and over again. the background is all black.
i can enter bios setup but i cant do anything else.
im so fed up with windows visa
any input appreciated thanks!


----------



## PabloTeK

In the BIOS is your HDD still detected? From what I've read PXE is network booting software and the message seems to mean that your drive isn't being detected so PXE starts up instead.


----------



## computernoobnoob

hi pablo thanks for ur help.

not sure what HDD means but in bios under informations it says
HDD Model Name:  None
HDD Serial Number: 
HDD Model Name: None
HDD Serial Number: 

under 'security' it says 
Supervisor Password Is  Clear
User Password Is          Clear
HDD 0 Password           HDD Password Not Support

Boot priority order:
1: IDEO
2: IDE1:
3: Cd/DVD: 
4: PCI Lan: NVIDIA Boot Agent 24....
5: USB HDD:
6: USB CD/DVD Rom:
7: USB FDD:
8: USB KEY:


----------



## cybereclipse

computernoobnoob said:


> not sure what HDD means but in bios under informations it says
> HDD Model Name:  None
> HDD Serial Number:
> HDD Model Name: None
> HDD Serial Number:



That means that your HDD (Hard Drive) is no longer detected by the computer and that your drive is probably fried. 
*Hard drives are relatively easy to replace, but if you're wary about taking apart your laptop, just give it to a shop and have them do it.

P.S. You can open up the laptop and try reseating the cables, but only if you are comfortable with actually taking the laptop apart.  Some laptops are fairly easy to replace the hard drive.  (i.e: Dell's sometimes house the hard drive right beneath a little door on the bottom on the laptop and make it easy enough to just unscrew that door and pull out the hdd)


----------



## computernoobnoob

does this mean that my data is lost now?
i hope its not damaged


----------



## Irishwhistle

computernoobnoob said:


> does this mean that my data is lost now?
> i hope its not damaged



Very possibly yes... sometimes it's retrievable, but very often it's not, sorry.


----------



## bm23

could it be that the cable is loose? that sometimes happen to my cd drive in my old computer.


----------



## cybereclipse

its possible, but this is a laptop


----------



## 316

and unless its been thrown arowned why would that happen but i would get it checked best of luck


----------



## computernoobnoob

thanks for the replies. i hope its the graphic card and not the hd.
my laptop is only 8 months old 
acer


----------



## computernoobnoob

well im gonna buy a case and connect my hd to my old laptop (usb) to see if its working. they say some viruses damage the entire hd. could be a virus.


----------



## computernoobnoob

technicians couldnt help me. i bought a usb case for my hard disk but my other laptop cant even detect it. i think my hd is done. ill have someone else look at my hd. maybe its the disk itself and not the software.


----------

